# EI + ADA Amazonia New Tank



## RossMartin (2 Jul 2013)

Hi all,

I have setup my first planted tank, which is an ADA 75-P (150 Litres), using ADA Amazonia as the substrate and am dosing EI. I am using half London tap water and half R.O and am doing 50% water changes every day to help remove the ammonia. My plan was to do 50% per day for the first week, 50% every other day for the second week and then twice a week on the third week and then once a week from week four and onwards.

I brought the Aquarium Plant Food EI Starter kit and am dosing as per their instructions:

*Macro Solution* 
_Mix, Shake & Leave to Dissolve Overnight:_
4tsp Potassium Nitrate
1tsp Potassium Phosphate
6tsp Magnesium Sulphate
500ml Water

*Micro Solution* 
_Mix, Shake & Leave to Dissolve Overnight:_
1tsp Chelated Trace Elements
500ml Water

*Dosing* 
Macro 3x a week. (10ml per 50ltr of Aquarium water) - So am dosing 30ml
Micro 3x a week. (10ml per 50ltr of Aquarium water) - So am dosing 30ml
20-50% weekly water change.

Should i be dosing EI differently whilst i am doing the large water changes? I'm mindful that i am taking half the water out and therefore half of the nutrients. 

Many thanks in advance

Ross


----------



## aliclarke86 (2 Jul 2013)

As long as you are adding it back in then there should be no problem. From what ii understand  The idea of EI is that everything is available so keep dosing and this should be good 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## ceg4048 (2 Jul 2013)

Hello,
		 Nutrients from the sediment feed the roots and via osmotic pressure, nutrients find their way into the water column. In fact, that's WHY you have to do a water change to reduce the ammonia buildup. It's not only ammonia leeching into the water column, but PO4 as well as trace elements. There ought not to be a problem with your current dosing strategy. The sediment is so unbelievably rich that the ADA dosing strategy hardly doses the water column at all in the first few weeks.

Cheers,


----------

